# My GTR vspec2 getting nismo make up



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

This is what it looked like before




































NOW


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Well chosen upgrades, 100% improvement!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What an improvement


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

2 more things:
Wheels & fron Nismo front face!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice! looks awesome!
some black te37's or similar would finish it off i think
give it the stealth look! or even white ones to be a bit flashy!

looks the nuts mate!

that cant be a road legel plate?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Agreed, 19 inch lmgt4's would go down a treat


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice, what suspension did u go with?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks so fresh..

I would be tempted to paint the bonnet though as that black looks superb..


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

wow. big improvement. car looks amazing.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks sweet!!

Looks like you've put some spacers on aswell.....looks much tougher!

Paint the bonnet, and get a set of wheels, and job done.....for now!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## JBaker (Aug 17, 2008)

very nice and clean lookin, i like the new hood


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice... can I have your old bonnet:chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Paint the hood same colour as the car but leave the center vent sections carbon.


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

thank you folks for the kind input. yes, the wheels would be next on the list. maybe silver LMgt4 or bronze te37? 
yes, I did use 25mm spacer both front and rear.
its only the tein lower spring which cost less than us$300 including labour. good enough for now. 
Pupsi, i do like the idea paint the hood but leave the centre vent, do you have any photo of something like that?


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow the after pictures makes the car look SO vicious. Get some TE37's or LMGT's and it would look so sexy.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't have any pix but it would look awesome.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some LMGT4's and the bronze TE37 on black GTR's with Nismo make-up...





































And the last one, the TE37.










Pretty tough choice. Me personally would go for the LMGT4's in black.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Black on a GTR is just devastating.. 

If only black wasnt such a pain to keep clean!!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hugo said:


> Here are some LMGT4's and the bronze TE37 on black GTR's with Nismo make-up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please, by all means, continue posting pictures!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

That first black one, Wow!! ( the one with the LMGT4's )


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Nas said:


> That first black one, Wow!! ( the one with the LMGT4's )


Yep its a stunning R34 Nur alrite, ive had it as my desk top for aroung 2years now...lol

im prittey sure it was from New Zealand & i remember it had the "Top Secret" - "Aragosta suspention" with the full "Roberuta" Cup Kit... Which alloys the car to be rased & lower for speed bumps etc...

Pritty trick stuff... Welcome to the official TOP SECRET Homepage

Im sure it was on the forum for sale some time ago with a video of the suspention in action, ive had a search but cant find it now, although it was some time ago...

Sorry guys back on topic... 

LMGT4's look hot, but im an avid fan of the TE37's myself...


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

driftboy said:


> im prittey sure it was from New Zealand & i remember it had the "Top Secret" - "Aragosta suspention" with the full "Roberuta" Cup Kit... Which alloys the car to be rased & lower for speed bumps etc...
> 
> Pritty trick stuff... Welcome to the official TOP SECRET Homepage


If I'm not mistaken, doesn't the Lamborghini LP640 have a similar sort of kit added to it. 

At least it plays a part in saving you for all of those nasty speedbumps...:chairshot


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh good god, you lot should post warnings before sending up photo's like those!

Very jealous of the Nismo kit and bonnet! Shame my credit card doesn't have any space on it! lol


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i would go with the silver lmgt4's, i think they suit black the best


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks so much better!


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Hugo said:


> Here are some LMGT4's and the bronze TE37 on black GTR's with Nismo make-up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I just drooled on my laptop!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

first car is indeed a Kiwi one - based in Auckland, it was in the workshop next door to my work a few weeks back - I posted a couple of pictures on here somewhere.... the silver on black looks stunning! though I've always been a fan of black wheels, I think they're too much on a black road car.

And I can vouch for the fact that black is a b*tch to keep clean!!!!


----------

